# So Greg, How Was the Show?



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, Romeo & Juliet was wonderful. Really wonderful. I was kind of hoping it would be, but you never know what you're going to get till you're there, especially with ballet. Alina Cojocaru danced Juliet and she did look 13 and was very graceful. Although she's actually over 30!. Now I read on Wikipedia that she's engaged to Johan Kobborg, who danced Romeo! How romantic. I told the young lady sitting next to me, who was obviously enjoying the whole thing immensely, that I felt like an idiot, because I got my ticket for the 20th, when if I'd got it for the 14th I'd have been able to run out after the performance and get tickets for all the other performances. She laughed and laughed. But it was really quite amazing. I can understand why a conductor might want to cut some of the music - Prokofiev didn't have quite enough ideas to fill up the time - but the ideas he did have were awfully good. And the costumes! Designed by Nicholas Georgiadis. I swear to GOD the costumes were worth the price of the ticket. And there was a really startling number of sweet young things in improbable shoes attending the show, as well. So overall - good job getting the ticket, me!

Now I have to go overboard and get tickets for a bunch more shows that won't be nearly as wonderful, that's just how I do it. And the Paris Opera Ballet is going to be here in July, dk if there are any tickets available for that any more, but I may check. Couldn't hoit.


----------

